# panne sur G3



## chipchipe (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous. 

Voila j'ai un soucis avec mon G3.Il ne veux plus faire monter les cd et la disquette zip. 

Je n'arrive pas à déterminer la panne. 

Es-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? 

Merci


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2005)

c'est un G3 beige ?


----------



## chipchipe (15 Juillet 2005)

Oui, c'est un g3 beige


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Quel est le type de connection des lecteurs SCSI et ou IDE ?

Quel est le type du lecteur ZIP (100Mo, 250Mo, 750Mo) ?

vérifiez les connexions SCSI et IDE (MAC éteint et débranché du secteur)

vérifiez les numéros SCSI et les terminaisons SCSI

essayez avec le seul lecteur CD (CD système puis CD audio)
essayez avec le seul lecteur Zip (ZIP 100Mo)
essayez de connecter le disque dur à la place des lecteurs (avec l'alimentation des lecteurs)


----------



## chipchipe (17 Juillet 2005)

ce sont des connextion scsi
et le lecreur zip est un 100


----------



## chipchipe (17 Juillet 2005)

Pouvez vous me donner plus d'inos pour faire les verifications.Merci


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (17 Juillet 2005)

Vérifications à effectuer

les lecteurs CD et Zip sont il externes ou internes ?
y a t'il d'autres périphériques SCSI sur la chaine SCSI ?
y a t'il un bouchon de terminaison SCSI externe sur la chaine SCSI ?

si les lecteurs sont de type externe, donnez moi la composition de la chaine SCSI en partant du MAC et en allant vers le bout de la chaine SCSI en incluant (le type des cables (SCSI 1 ou 2 blindé ou non, marque du cable, nb de contacts), tous les périphériques SCSI sur la chaine avec leurs numéro SCSI)

exemple:
MAC G3 desktop ou tower -> cable SCSI 1 25/50 -> lecteur CD APPLE n° 4 -> cable SCSI 1 50/50 -> lecteur d2 SYQUEST 88Mo n° 2-> cable SCSI 1 50/25 -> lecteur FORMAC ZIP n° 5

VÉRIFICATION DE TOUTE LA CHAINE SCSI
NE RIEN MODIFIER, ALLUMER TOUS LES PÉRIPHÉRIQUES SCSI, ALLUMER LE MAC, LANCER OUTIL DISQUE DUR ET REGARDER LES N° SCSI OBTENUS
(VOUS POUVEZ AUSSI LANCER SCSIProbe POUR OBTENIR LE MEME RÉSULTAT)

SI VOUS NE VOYEZ PAS UN OU DES PÉRIPHÉRIQUES SCSI ET LEUR N° DANS OUTIL DISQUE DUR OU DANS SCSIProbe, merci de me le signaler


je continuerai de me connecter le soir vers 21H pour vous piloter

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

Moi, je commencerais par vérifier dans "informations système" quels périphériques SCSI apparaissent, et s'il y a des manquants, si leur N° n'a pas changé par accident (ça m'est arrivé récemment avec mon scanner, dont la "roue codeuse" est juste à côté du bouton marche/arrêt. un appui intempestif sur l'un des boutons en éteignant ou allumant le scanner, et hop, plus de scanner apparent dans la chaîne SCSI, et graveur et lecteur de CD ne répondent plus. Heureusement, ce Mac a un disque dur IDE).


----------



## chipchipe (18 Juillet 2005)

Les lecteurs cd et zip sont interne.
Actuellement il y a juste l'imprimante branché dessus (j'ai enlevé le scanner et le graveur).

j'ai cherché les n) de périphérique j'ai trouvé ceci:

Macintosh hd,Données, type ATA 0;n°0;LIN 0


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2005)

Pour avoir les N° SCSI, il faut aller dans "Informations système", onglet "Périphériques", et "ouvrir" la chaine SCSI (petite flêche vers la droite qui tourne vers le bas quand tu cliques dessus).


----------



## chipchipe (18 Juillet 2005)

j'ai bien trouve l'onglet des periphériques,mais je n'ais pas de chaine scsi (c'est peut-être normal puisque j'ai rien de brancé)


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

débranchez votre mac du secteur EDF, si l'alimentation secteur de votre moniteur est effectuée par le mac débranchez la aussi du mac.

ouvrez votre mac.

SI G3 DESKTOP


appuyez sur les deux leviers qui se trouvent de part et d'autre sous l'avancée en plastique des lecteurs avec vos index et majeurs et simultanément, tirez doucement le capot supérieur vers vous (il se peut que les blindages opposent une petite résistance s'ils sont mal fixés). 

basculez doucement la plaque de plastique ajourée vers la gauche (elle est verouillée par 2 clips, un à l'avant et un à l'arrière du mac). déplacez vers le centre du mac les 2 loquets en plastique qui verrouillent le plateau supportant les lecteurs (ils se trouvent sur le coté gauche du plateau).

vérifier que AUCUN lecteur ne bouge sur le plateau.

basculez vers la droite un petit appui beige qui se trouve derrière le lecteur de disquettes (il maintiendra le plateau en position.

basculez doucement le plateau vers la droite jusqu'à ce qu'il soit en position verticale et posé sur l'appui beige.

il y à normalement un petit levier noir qui a coulissé pour empécher le plateau de revenir à l'horizontale.

SI G3 MINITOWER

appuyez sur le levier vert qui se trouve sur le capot droit du mac et faites basculez vers la droite ce capot pour l'enlever.

couchez votre mac sur le coté gauche.

il y a deux loquets verts, un à l'avant et un à l'arrière du mac, ils sont montés sur des axes, il faut soulever la partie la plus intérieure de ces leviers pour libérer le bloc supportant les lecteurs et le bloc alimentation.

basculez vers la droite le bloc supportant les lecteurs et le bloc alimentation. il va se poser sur le dessus du mac et ne bougera plus.

PARTIE COMMUNE

vérifier que chaque lecteur (CD et ZIP) reçoit un câble à 4 fils en provenance du bloc alimentation et que ceux-ci sont bien connectés.

vérifier que chaque lecteur (CD et ZIP) est connecté à la carte logique du mac par un câble plat et que celui-ci est bien connecté sur le lecteur.

le câble plat reliant les lecteurs (CD et ZIP) est il plus large que le câble plat connecté au disque dur ?

est ce que les deux lecteurs (CD et ZIP) sont connectés au même câble plat ou à deux câbles plats?

si deux câbles plats, ont ils la même largeur, sinon à quoi est connecté le câble plat le plus large ?

ce câble plat reliant les lecteurs (CD et ZIP) est il bien connecté sur la carte logique du mac au connecteur le plus large au fond du mac ?

donnez moi les réponses s'il vous plait


----------



## chipchipe (21 Juillet 2005)

je n'ai pas eu le temps de regarder ,mais je vous tiens au courant.
Merci


----------



## chipchipe (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, voici les réponses:

vérifier que chaque lecteur (CD et ZIP) reçoit un câble à 4 fils en provenance du bloc alimentation et que ceux-ci sont bien connectés. oui

 vérifier que chaque lecteur (CD et ZIP) est connecté à la carte logique du mac par un câble plat et que celui-ci est bien connecté sur le lecteur. oui

 le câble plat reliant les lecteurs (CD et ZIP) est il plus large que le câble plat connecté au disque dur ?
non

 est ce que les deux lecteurs (CD et ZIP) sont connectés au même câble plat ou à deux câbles plats? Même cable

 si deux câbles plats, ont ils la même largeur, sinon à quoi est connecté le câble plat le plus large ?/

 ce câble plat reliant les lecteurs (CD et ZIP) est il bien connecté sur la carte logique du mac au connecteur le plus large au fond du mac ?

le cable est bien connecté mais pas au plus  long des connecteurs!


merci d'avance


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

vu les réponses que vous avez fournies, le lecteur ZIP et le lecteur CD sont respectivement de type IDE et ATAPI.

Suite du diag

Le câble plat du disque dur est il de même largeur que celui reliant le lecteur CD et le lecteur ZIP ?

Est-ce le même câble ?

Sur quel connecteur de la carte logique est-il connecté ?

1 = connecteur large du fond du MAC
2 = connecteur du millieu
3 = connecteur le plus proche de l'avant du MAC

Avez vous changé le disque dur de ce G3 ?

Avez vous changé les câbles plats de ce MAC G3 ?

Quel est le boitier de ce MAC G3 (desktop ou minitower) (plat ou vertical)?

Quelle est la fréquence de fonctionnement de ce mac G3 ?

Possédez vous les CD livrés avec ce G3 ?

Quelle est la version du système installé sur le disque dur de ce MAC G3 beige ?

Possédez vous le CD de ce système ?


----------



## chipchipe (23 Juillet 2005)

Suite 



			
				Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> vu les réponses que vous avez fournies, le lecteur ZIP et le lecteur CD sont respectivement de type IDE et ATAPI.
> 
> ...


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien trouve l'onglet des periphériques,mais je n'ais pas de chaine scsi (c'est peut-être normal puisque j'ai rien de brancé)


 
A mon avis tu as le même N) de scsi ..

Alors tu branches le CD et debranche le zip 

tu redémarres ta machine

Est ce que tu vois ton cd quand tu en met 1 dedans ?

Tu éteins ta machine 

tu debranches le lecteur cd et tu branches le zip 

met une diskette est ce qu'elle monte ?

Verifie toujours que le lecteur de cd et zip sont bien alimenté car tu dois avoir le cable plat branche et aussi le deuxieme petit cable d'alimentation branché ;-)  ..

Soit patient quand tu demontes une nappe ...


----------



## chipchipe (24 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu as le même N) de scsi ..
> 
> Alors tu branches le CD et debranche le zip
> 
> ...



C'est bien un problème de chaine scsi le lecteur cd et le lecteur zip n'apparaissaent plus dans le bus.
J'ai fais une mise à jour, et ils se sont réinstallé, mais ça à tendance à ne pas rester en place;

Merci pour tout


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un problème de chaine scsi le lecteur cd et le lecteur zip n'apparaissaent plus dans le bus.
> J'ai fais une mise à jour, et ils se sont réinstallé, mais ça à tendance à ne pas rester en place;
> 
> Merci pour tout



As tu bien fait les manoeuvres que j'ai décris en vérifiant à chaque fois que le periphérique était branché ?


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un problème de chaine scsi le lecteur cd et le lecteur zip n'apparaissaent plus dans le bus.
> J'ai fais une mise à jour, et ils se sont réinstallé, mais ça à tendance à ne pas rester en place;
> 
> Merci pour tout



je m'en doutais mais la question est ce que c'est un probléme lié au matériel ou au logiciel .

Si c'est du au logiciel tu réinstalles tout ..
Si c'est du matériel il faut savoir quelle est LE périphérique qui pose probléme ..

Donc tu les dois éliminé tous et les tester 1 à 1 en notant chaque fois le N° de SCSI ...


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

vu les réponses que vous avez fournies, le disque dur, le lecteur ZIP et le lecteur CD sont respectivement de type IDE, IDE et ATAPI.

Suite du diag

Le connecteur du câble plat inséré dans le connecteur du lecteur ZIP est il plus petit que celui-ci ?

Le connecteur du câble plat inséré dans le connecteur du lecteur CD est il plus petit que celui-ci ?

A quel connecteur de la carte logique, le câble plat du lecteur CD et du lecteur ZIP est il connecté ?

1 = connecteur large du fond du MAC
2 = connecteur du millieu
3 = connecteur le plus proche de l'avant du MAC

Le G3 étant uniquement connecté aux périphériques EXTERNES suivants :
(moniteur vidéo, clavier, souris) et les périphériques internes étant connectés.


Allumez le G3, allez dans le menu Pomme et lancez Information Système Apple.


Dans le premier onglet PROFIL SYSTÈME et dans la partie médiane de la fenêtre, basculez vers le bas le triangle situé devant INFORMATIONS MATÉRIELLES.

Que lisez vous sur les lignes apparues ?
ligne 1=
ligne 2=
ligne 3=
autres lignes ?

EFFECTUEZ UNE COPIE D'ÉCRAN (POMME-SHIFT-3)

Dans le premier onglet PROFIL SYSTÈME et dans la partie basse de la fenêtre, basculez vers le bas le triangle situé devant INFORMATIONS DE PRODUCTION.

Que lisez vous sur les lignes apparues ?
ligne 1=
ligne 2=
ligne 3=
ligne 4=
autres lignes ?

EFFECTUEZ UNE COPIE D'ÉCRAN (POMME-SHIFT-3)

Dans le deuxième onglet PÉRIPHÉRIQUES/VOLUMES et dans la partie haute de la fenêtre, suivez la ligne située juste sous ATA INTERNE 0 et basculez vers le bas le triangle situé au bout de la ligne.

Que lisez vous sur les lignes apparues ?
ligne 1=
ligne 2=
ligne 3=
ligne 4=
ligne 5=
ligne 6=
ligne 7=
ligne 8=
ligne 9=
autres lignes ?

EFFECTUEZ UNE COPIE D'ÉCRAN (POMME-SHIFT-3)

Dans le deuxième onglet PÉRIPHÉRIQUES/VOLUMES et dans la partie haute de la fenêtre, suivez la ligne située juste sous ATA INTERNE 1 et basculez vers le bas le triangle situé au bout de la ligne.

Que lisez vous sur les lignes apparues ?
ligne 1=
ligne 2=
ligne 3=
ligne 4=
ligne 5=
ligne 6=
ligne 7=
ligne 8=
ligne 9=
autres lignes ?

EFFECTUEZ UNE COPIE D'ÉCRAN (POMME-SHIFT-3)

Dans le deuxième onglet PÉRIPHÉRIQUES/VOLUMES et dans la partie médiane de la fenêtre, suivez la ligne située juste sous BUS SCSI 0 et basculez vers le bas le triangle situé au bout de la ligne.

Que lisez vous sur les lignes apparues ?
ligne 1=
ligne 2=
ligne 3=
ligne 4=
ligne 5=
ligne 6=
ligne 7=
ligne 8=
ligne 9=
autres lignes ?

EFFECTUEZ UNE COPIE D'ÉCRAN (POMME-SHIFT-3)

GARDEZ LES 5 COPIES D'ÉCRAN

SANS LE FAIRE, pouvez vous m'envoyer un mail de puis ce mac G3 ?

Pouvez vous transférer ces copies d'écran vers un mac pouvant émettre des mails ?


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> ce sont des connextion scsi
> et le lecreur zip est un 100



Attends t'es sur que c'est du SCSI ?

L'arriére du lecteur de cd , il a marque master / slave ou scsi ?


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi  les  branchements sont bon.
Si je réinnitialise le disque dur ,es-ce que cela va apporté quelque chose?
Merci


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

L'arriére du lecteur de cd , il a marque master / slave ou scsi ?[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi la differnce
il y a ecrit "cable select,slave et master.

Ily a quand même quelque chose que je ne comprends pas: il déconne depuis que je l'ai changé de place et cela sans rieny faire!!!!!!!!


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> vu les réponses que vous avez fournies, le disque dur, le lecteur ZIP et le lecteur CD sont respectivement de type IDE, IDE et ATAPI.
> 
> ...



Non je ne peux plus envoyé d'émail depuis le g3 pusqu'il n'est plus connecté à internet et je ne peux non plus faire une copie vers un autre mac ,car il n'on sont pas branché enemble.


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> L'arriére du lecteur de cd , il a marque master / slave ou scsi ?



C'est quoi la differnce
il y a ecrit "cable select,slave et master.

Ily a quand même quelque chose que je ne comprends pas: il déconne depuis que je l'ai changé de place et cela sans rieny faire!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Ah les mystéres de l'informatique c'est comme les femmes ...

Bon en fait deux choses 
-- soit le lecteur de cd ou zip commence à tomber en panne 
-- soit tu as installé un soft qui fout la m...  

Tu as du installé un logiciel qui se subtitue a celui d'apple ce qui explique le manque de compatibilité ...

Il faut le choix entre les deux ...

*Je te conseille de refaire une nouvelle installation propre de ton systeme* ... et cela devrait allé mieux ...

Sinon si c'est pas cela il faut voir ce qui déconne au niveau hardware ...


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la differnce
> il y a ecrit "cable select,slave et master.
> 
> Ily a quand même quelque chose que je ne comprends pas: il déconne depuis que je l'ai changé de place et cela sans rieny faire!!!!!!!!



Ah les mystéres de l'informatique c'est comme les femmes ...

Bon en fait deux choses 
-- soit le lecteur de cd ou zip commence à tomber en panne 
-- soit tu as installé un soft qui fout la m...  

Tu as du installé un logiciel qui se subtitue a celui d'apple ce qui explique le manque de compatibilité ...

Il faut le choix entre les deux ...

*Je te conseille de refaire une nouvelle installation propre de ton systeme* ... et cela devrait allé mieux ...



 Sinon si c'est pas cela il faut voir ce qui déconne au niveau hardware 


Pour info en théorie le zip doit etre en slave et le lecteur de cd en master ....
ou l'inverse c'est pas grave .. Si les deux en slave ou master  tu dois en mettre 1 en slave ..
Si bien sur les deux sont branchés sur la même nappe ...

...


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

c'est quoi exactement  un soft?


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi  les  branchements sont bon.
> Si je réinnitialise le disque dur ,es-ce que cela va apporté quelque chose?
> Merci



Peut etre pour toi mais c'est la machine qui importe ..

Si tu ne fais pas de test on ne sauras jamais ...

Désolé mais le déapnnage cela prends du temps ...


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

Désolé mais le déapnnage cela prends du temps ...[/QUOTE]

hé je sais cela fait plus de 4 moi que j'essaie de trouver la solution


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi exactement  un soft?




un logiciel ..

Tu as peut etre installé par mégarde une extension qui a remplacé celle d'Apple ...


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> un logiciel ..
> 
> Tu as peut etre installé par mégarde une extension qui a remplacé celle d'Apple ...



As tu un exemple d'extension.


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

en résumé si je réinitialise mon disque dur j'enlève toutes les mauvaises extensions?


----------



## zebigbug (26 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais le déapnnage cela prends du temps ...



hé je sais cela fait plus de 4 moi que j'essaie de trouver la solution[/QUOTE]


T'inquiéte pas réinstalle le systeme proprement ...

Par contre si cela marche je te communiquerais mes coordonnées pour l'envoi d'une caisse de champagne  ;-)


----------



## chipchipe (26 Juillet 2005)

bon, je te tiens au courant.A plus


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

IMPORTANT, NE TOUCHEZ PAS AU CONTENU DU DISQUE DUR

Ne formattez pas votre disque dur.
Ne réinitialisez pas votre disque dur.
Ne réinstallez pas de système sur votre disque dur.


MEME SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS ENVOYER PAR MAIL LES COPIES D'ECRAN

pouvez vous quand même faire les tests précédents  en y ajoutant les suivants.

Vous avez écrit dans un de vos messages que vous aviez bougé quelquechose.

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce quelquechose ?

Où était ce quelquechose ?

Où l'avez vous mis ?

Pourquoi l'avez vous bougé ?

Avez vous mis autre chose à la place du premier quelquechose et quoi dans ce cas ?


----------



## chipchipe (27 Juillet 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> IMPORTANT, NE TOUCHEZ PAS AU CONTENU DU DISQUE DUR
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

bon je vais essayer de faire cette série de test.

J'ai changé l'ordinateur de place ,car j'en ai acheté un autre et j'ai mis le G3 dans la chambre de mon fils,à l'étage au dessus et depuis il déconne.

Actuellement ,après avoir fait plusieurs mises à jour dans la section OUTIL DISQUE DUR" j'arrive de temps à autre à faire monter mes cd  et zip à condition d'avoir laisser un cd dans l'ordi et redémarrer avec en reconstruisant le bureau!

OUTIL DISQUE DUR
LISTE DES DISQUES
MACINTOSH HD, DONNÉES: ATA 0 0 0
LECTEUR ZIP :                  ATAPI 1 0 0 
LECTEUR CD ROM              ATAPI 1 1 0

Merci d'avance


----------



## chipchipe (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon voilà j'ai fais les  test:conclusion

1- j'en fais quoi?

2-Je n'ai pas pu faire de copie d'écran (ca fesait un drole de bruit sur cetaine touche)

3- le cable du connecteur  lecteur CD et et ZIP dont les même (ils sont brnaché ensemble)et sur le connecteur le plus proche de l'avant du Mac.

4- j'ai relevé ls informations matérielles
   les périphérique /volume interne 0 
pour l'interne 1 pour les avoir il faut que le CD monte sinon il ya rien
quand au bus scsi 0 j'ai pas trouvé?


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

sur le listing de questions que je vous ai posées, répondez à chaque question et donnez moi les réponses.

Le petit bruit que vous avez dû entendre en effectuant les copies d'écran (clic-clac) symbolise autant que faire se peut l'impression d'utiliser un appareil photo pour photographier l'écran (il est produit par le système du MAC)

bon courage.


----------



## chipchipe (27 Juillet 2005)

Je prends mon courage:hein:je mets les réponses en rouge.



			
				Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> vu les réponses que vous avez fournies, le disque dur, le lecteur ZIP et le lecteur CD sont respectivement de type IDE, IDE et ATAPI.
> 
> ...




 EFFECTUEZ UNE COPIE D'ÉCRAN (POMME-SHIFT-3) *A quoi cela sert t-il?


*


----------



## zebigbug (27 Juillet 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> IMPORTANT, NE TOUCHEZ PAS AU CONTENU DU DISQUE DUR
> 
> ...



Heu , pourquoi ?


----------



## zebigbug (27 Juillet 2005)

L'ensemble des composants est de l'ide ....

donc soit il a installé un soft qui fout le bazar 

soit son lecteur de cd est mort ...

Voila ...


----------



## chipchipe (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> L'ensemble des composants est de l'ide ....
> 
> donc soit il a installé un soft qui fout le bazar
> 
> ...



Si mon lecteur CD est mort le lecteur ZIP aussi,alors .Ils sont branchés ensemble avec le même cable.
Si j'en branche qu'un j'ai toujours le même problème.


----------



## SulliX (28 Juillet 2005)

Trois pages pour essayer de faire un diagnostique, bof bof :mouais:
Il me parais difficile de procéder comme cela si Chipchipe n'est pas très à l'aise avec l'informatique...
Une fois, j'ai dépanné un utilisateur des forums par téléphone, ça a été bien plus rapide...
Malheureusement, je ne connais pas assez bien le G3 pour t'aider à distance.
Mais comme il à l'air très malade, je veux bien le récupérer si tu le jettes 

Plus sérieusement, tu ne connais personne pour t'aider sur place ? Sinon, donne ta ville, qqun pourra peut être te venir en aide...


----------



## zebigbug (28 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Si mon lecteur CD est mort le lecteur ZIP aussi,alors .Ils sont branchés ensemble avec le même cable.
> Si j'en branche qu'un j'ai toujours le même problème.



Bon je vais etre direct et on ne vas pas y passer notre vie sur cette machine ....

Resinstalle le systeme , tu bootes sur ton cd MAc OS  8  et tu refaites une installation propre ...
 tu resinstalles ta mise à jour , ....

Dé la ou cela marche pour cela ne marche pas , alors on testera le matériel ...

mais on va pas y passer des mois sur ce probléme ...


----------



## chipchipe (28 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais etre direct et on ne vas pas y passer notre vie sur cette machine ....
> 
> Resinstalle le systeme , tu bootes sur ton cd MAc OS  8  et tu refaites une installation propre ...
> tu resinstalles ta mise à jour , ....
> ...



C'est pas toi qui me disais d'être patient


----------



## zebigbug (28 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toi qui me disais d'être patient



heu non , c'est pas moi  

Tu habites dans quelle ville ?


----------



## chipchipe (28 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre pour toi mais c'est la machine qui importe ..
> 
> Si tu ne fais pas de test on ne sauras jamais ...
> 
> Désolé mais le déapnnage cela prends du temps ...


 c'est bien toi


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

vous utilisez un PowerMac G3 300Mhz avec une carte logique de révision C. Son contrôleur IDE est capable de piloter des disques en configuration Master et Slave.

Le rôle des copies d'écran était de vous permettre d'éviter la phase d'écriture au clavier.

Étant donné que le lecteur Zip et le lecteur CD sont capables de donner leur identité à Information Système Apple, on peut en déduire qu'ils fonctionnent (sous réserve d'erreurs de lecture/écriture des supports insérés).


Suite des tests

Vérifiez sur le lecteur de CD la présence d'une étiquette marquée d'une pomme ou marquée Apple (il est possible que ce lecteur de CD ne soit pas d'origine Apple).


Dans le menu Pomme, lancez Information Système Apple, cliquez sur le sixième onglet (Dossiers système).

Combien y a t'il de dossiers système ou de system folder ?


Avec Sherlock, faites une recherche de fichier sur le disque dur avec les noms suivants et notez le nombre d'occurence, les noms complets et le numéro de version de chaque élément fourni :

system
système
finder
Mac OS Rom
Ressources système


même opération avec ce deuxième lot :

Accès CD audio
Audio CD access

Accès High Sierra
High Sierra access

Accès ISO 9660
ISO 9660 access

Accès Photo CD
Photo CD access

Accès UDF
UDF access

Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple
Apple CD/DVD Access
Apple CD access

Traducteur CD
Foreign Access File ou Foreign File Access

Gestionnaire Iomega
Driver Iomega
Iomega Driver

Toast CD Reader

(Il est possible que vous ayez des pilotes de périphériques en version multiples ou incompatibles entre elles)


Ouvrez le dossier système que vous utilisez habituellement.

Y a t'il dans ce dossier un élément qui n'a pas de nom et dont l'icône est celle de ces 4 éléments :

système
finder
Mac OS Rom
Ressources système

Cet élément a t'il une taille strictement identique à l'octet près à celle de Ressources système ?


Toujours dans le dossier système que vous utilisez habituellement.

Ouvrez le dossier "Extensions (désactivées)", Y trouve t'on l'un des éléments suivants (lesquels ?):

Accès CD audio ou Audio CD access
Accès High Sierra ou High Sierra access
Accès ISO 9660 ou ISO 9660 access
Accès Photo CD ou Photo CD access
Accès UDF ou UDF access
Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple ou Apple CD/DVD access ou Apple CD access
Traducteur CD ou Foreign Access File ou Foreign File Access
Gestionnaire Iomega ou Driver Iomega ou Iomega Driver
Toast CD Reader

Fermez le dossier "Extensions (désactivées)"


CECI N'EST PAS UN DOUBLE
Toujours dans le dossier système que vous utilisez habituellement.

Ouvrez le dossier "Extensions", Y trouve t'on l'un des éléments suivants (lesquels ?):

Accès CD audio ou Audio CD access
Accès High Sierra ou High Sierra access
Accès ISO 9660 ou ISO 9660 access
Accès Photo CD ou Photo CD access
Accès UDF ou UDF access
Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple ou Apple CD/DVD access ou Apple CD access
Traducteur CD ou Foreign Access File ou Foreign File Access
Gestionnaire Iomega ou Driver Iomega ou Iomega Driver
Toast CD Reader

Fermez le dossier "Extensions"
Fermez votre dossier système habituel

CECI N'EST PAS UN TRIPLE
Allez dans le Menu Pomme, dans la partie "Tableaux de bord", lancez "Gestionnaire d'extensions"
Dans la fenêtre présentée, basculez vers le bas tous les petits triangles.
Chacun des éléments suivants existe t'il à la fois en version cochée et non cochée ?

Accès CD audio ou Audio CD access
Accès High Sierra ou High Sierra access
Accès ISO 9660 ou ISO 9660 access
Accès Photo CD ou Photo CD access
Accès UDF ou UDF access
Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple ou Apple CD/DVD access ou Apple CD access
Traducteur CD ou Foreign Access File ou Foreign File Access
Gestionnaire Iomega ou Driver Iomega ou Iomega Driver
Toast CD Reader


Quittez le gestionnaire d'extensions


Le contenu de votre disque dur est il important pour vous (Comptabilité, logiciels protégés par une clé d'installation sur disque dur) ?

Possédez vous les originaux des logiciels installés sur votre disque dur (ou la possibilité de les réinstaller ces logiciels) ?

Avez vous de quoi effectuer une sauvegarde éventuelle de la totalité du disque dur si contenu important ?

Vérifiez la surface de vos CD système 8.5 et mise à jour en 8.6
Sont elles rayées ?

FIN DES TESTS, DONNEZ-MOI TOUTES LES RÉPONSES, BON COURAGE, C'EST BIENTÔT FINI

Bonne soirée


----------



## chipchipe (28 Juillet 2005)

BONSOIR 
JE METS MES RÉPONSES EN ROUGE


			
				Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> vous utilisez un PowerMac G3 300Mhz avec une carte logique de révision C. Son contrôleur IDE est capable de piloter des disques en configuration Master et Slave.
> 
> ...


----------



## zebigbug (29 Juillet 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Étant donné que le lecteur Zip et le lecteur CD sont capables de donner leur identité à Information Système Apple, on peut en déduire qu'ils fonctionnent (sous réserve d'erreurs de lecture/écriture des supports insérés).



--> je ne sais pas qui t'a dit cette anerie , mais c'est faux ...

Si tu prends la diode du faisceau laser qui est HS , l'identification sera bonne mais le lecteur ne marchera pas ..

Au fait ta doc , tu l'as récupéré ou ?


----------



## chipchipe (29 Juillet 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> --> je ne sais pas qui t'a dit cette anerie , mais c'est faux ...
> 
> Si tu prends la diode du faisceau laser qui est HS , l'identification sera bonne mais le lecteur ne marchera pas ..
> 
> Au fait ta doc , tu l'as récupéré ou ?



Bonjour,

Bon c'est bien beau tout ça   mais je fais quoi maintenant!
Je ne vais quand même pas y passer des lustres sur cette ordi!

Je l'aimais bien mon G3 mais s'il est mort autant le dire tout de suite..........


----------



## zebigbug (29 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon c'est bien beau tout ça   mais je fais quoi maintenant!
> Je ne vais quand même pas y passer des lustres sur cette ordi!
> ...



Tu habites quelle ville ?

Qui t'as dit que ton ordi était mort ?


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

votre mac n'est pas mort.

Créez un dossier sur le bureau que vous nommerez OLD
Créez un dossier sur le bureau que vous nommerez OLD (DÉSACTIVÉS)
Créez un dossier sur le bureau que vous nommerez TB
Créez un dossier sur le bureau que vous nommerez TB (DÉSACTIVÉS)


Ouvrez le dossier système habituel.

Ouvrez le dossier "Extensions"
Prenez chacun des éléments suivants et placez les dans le dossier OLD

Accès CD audio  et  Audio CD access
Accès High Sierra  et  High Sierra access
Accès ISO 9660  et  ISO 9660 access
Accès Photo CD  et  Photo CD access
Accès UDF  et  UDF access
Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple  et  Apple CD/DVD access  et  Apple CD access
Traducteur CD  et  Foreign access file  et  Foreign file access
Gestionnaire Iomega  et  driver iomega  et  Iomega driver
Toast CD Reader

Fermez le dossier "Extensions"


Ouvrez le dossier "Extensions (désactivées)"
Prenez chacun des éléments suivants et placez les dans le dossier OLD (DÉSACTIVÉS)

Accès CD audio  et  Audio CD access
Accès High Sierra  et  High Sierra access
Accès ISO 9660  et  ISO 9660 access
Accès Photo CD  et  Photo CD access
Accès UDF  et  UDF access
Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple  et  Apple CD/DVD access  et  Apple CD access
Traducteur CD  et  Foreign access file  et  Foreign file access
Gestionnaire Iomega  et  driver iomega  et  Iomega driver
Toast CD Reader

Fermez le dossier "Extensions (désactivées)"


Ouvrez le dossier "Tableaux de bord"
Prenez chacun des éléments suivants et placez les dans le dossier TB

Iomega Drive Options
QuickSync

Fermez le dossier "Tableaux de bord"


Ouvrez le dossier "Tableaux de bord (désactivés)"
Prenez chacun des éléments suivants et placez les dans le dossier TB (DÉSACTIVÉS)

Iomega Drive Options
QuickSync

Fermez le dossier "Tableaux de bord (désactivés)"
Fermez le dossier système habituel

NE METTEZ RIEN A LA POUBELLE

Allez dans le Menu Pomme, descendez jusqu'aux Tableaux de bord et lancez 'Gestionnaire d'extensions", le mac va vous indiquer que la configuration actuelle ne correspond plus à la configuration enregistrée, C'EST NORMAL, enregistrez la liste des erreurs si vous le souhaitez.
Quittez le Gestionnaire d'extensions


Insérez dans le lecteur de CD-ROM le CD système 8.5
Faites redémarrer votre mac et appuyer sur la touche C pour que le mac ddémarre sur le CD système 8.5

Dans le CD système 8.5, lancez "Installation Mac OS" et débutez l'installation jusqu'au moment ou vous verrez sur l'écran un bouton "Personnaliser" (en bas à gauche de l'écran).

Appuyez sur ce outon "Personnaliser".
Décochez tous les éléments sauf la ligne "Mac OS 8.5"
Sur la ligne "Mac OS 8.5", appuyez sur le bouton "Installation recommandée", descendez à "Installation personalisée" et relachez le bouton de la souris.

Un nouvelle boite de dialogue apparaît.
Basculez vers le bas le triangle situé devant "Multimédia"
Cochez la case devant Gestionnaire CD/DVD Apple
Cochez la case devant Gestionnaire Iomega
Appuyez sur le bouton OK
Appuyez sur le bouton INSTALLER

(LE MAC VA RÉINSTALLER LES DRIVERS DU CD ET DU ZIP)


Quand l'installation est terminée, quittez 'Installation Mac OS 8.5" et redémarrez votre mac.


Appuyez IMMÉDIATEMENT sur le bouton d'éjection du lecteur de CD-ROM pour éjecter le CD système 8.5 AVANT QU'IL NE MONTE SUR LE BUREAU
ATTENDEZ LA FIN DU DÉMARRAGE DU MAC

NE METTEZ RIEN À LA POUBELLE

Insérez le CD système 8.5 dans le lecteur  de CD-ROM
Le CD système 8.5 est il monté sur le bureau ?
Sortez le CD système 8.5 et remplacez-le par un CD AUDIO quelconque
le CD AUDIO est il monté sur le bureau ?
Sortez le CD AUDIO et remplacez-le par un CD MAC/PC quelconque si vous en disposez
le CD MAC/PC est il monté sur le bureau ?
Sortez le CD MC/PC
Insérez une cartouche ZIP 100 Mo dans le lecteur
la cartouche est elle montée sur le bureau ?

Recommencez ces 4 derniers tests après avoir éteint votre mac.

NE METTEZ RIEN À LA POUBELLE

Donnez moi les réponses

Bonne soirée


----------



## chipchipe (29 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir,je ferais toutes ces vérification demain;
Par contre je viens de vérifier mes  logiciel système et voici ce que j'ai:
mac os version 7.5.3
                    7.6
                    8
et une mise à jour 8.6

Es- ce que je peux faire ce que vous avez décrit .
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2005)

Non, pour le 7.5.3, tu dois télécharger la mise à jour 7.5.5 (à l'adresse fournie dans mon précédent post), pour la 7.6, il te faut la 7.6.1 (même adresse), pour la 8, il te faut la 8.1 (toujours même adresse), et la mise à jour 8.6 tu ne peux rien en faire, sauf si tu trouves un CD système 8.5 ou 8.5.1.


----------



## chipchipe (30 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, pour le 7.5.3, tu dois télécharger la mise à jour 7.5.5 (à l'adresse fournie dans mon précédent post), pour la 7.6, il te faut la 7.6.1 (même adresse), pour la 8, il te faut la 8.1 (toujours même adresse), et la mise à jour 8.6 tu ne peux rien en faire, sauf si tu trouves un CD système 8.5 ou 8.5.1.



Bonjour,

Pouvez vous me redonner l'adresse car je ne l'a trouve pas.merci


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

d'après les informations reçues, votre mac est en système 8.6 --> 3 solutions possibles


a) Votre mac (peut-être d'occasion) était déjà en système 8.6

b) Votre mac était déjà en système 8.5 et vous n'avez pu installer cette version du système qu'après mise à jour de ce système 8.5 en 8.6

c) Vous avez pu installer cette version du système à partir d'un CD pour un autre Mac


Vérifiez bien que vous n'avez pas quelquepart
- un CD Système 8.5, en particulier celui marqué d'un 8 (regardez le début d'installation avant de refuser la licence)
- un CD pour un autre Mac qui contient un systême 8.6


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2005)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez vous me redonner l'adresse car je ne l'a trouve pas.merci



Désolé, j'ai confondu, je l'avais mise dans un autre thread. 
la voilà


----------



## chipchipe (30 Juillet 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> d'après les informations reçues, votre mac est en système 8.6 --> 3 solutions possibles
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

non j'ai juste les logiciel nommé.

J'ai acheté l'ordi d'occasion et il me semble qu'il était en 8.1 et une chose est sûr ; c'est moi qui  ai fait la mise à jour en 8.6
que puis je faire?


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

regardez vos messages privés.


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

j'espère ne pas avoir saturé votre messagerie :rose: 

regardez vos mails

Message expédié à 13H20


----------



## chipchipe (31 Juillet 2005)

j'ai bien reçu,je vous ai envoyé un emai.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Quels résultats ?


----------



## chipchipe (31 Juillet 2005)

je n'ai pas aladdin systems pour récupérer les données


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (1 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

j'espère ne pas avoir saturé votre messagerie :rose: 

Appliquez 
G3 CD et Zip (décompression 1ère partie)
G3 CD et Zip (décompression 2ème partie)
Pour CD
Pour Zip

et donnez moi les résultats.


----------



## chipchipe (1 Août 2005)

Stéphane DEHAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'espère ne pas avoir saturé votre messagerie :rose:
> 
> ...


Là ,je ne comprends pas


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

videz votre boite aux lettres, elle est saturée et je ne peux rien vous envoyer avec des grosses pièces jointes pour décompresser les différents morceaux


----------



## SulliX (3 Août 2005)

C'est le feuilleton de l'été cette discussion...


----------



## chipchipe (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. 

Tant pis.

Merci à tous de votre aide.

A bientôt sur un autre forum


----------



## chipchipe (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Voila je reviens pour vous dire simplement qu'après une mise au placard de mon g3 (c'est à dire une fois remonté et un bon moment sans le faire fonctionner,  mon g3 refonctionne à merveille! 

Allez comprendre


----------

